# Maybe too small an issue



## ironhat (Jan 4, 2015)

Truthfully, I expected to see this when I used the "search" tool but, I didn't.  I've noticed that every couple of years my 3-way socket switches get a little hinky - switching off, on, up one level or down one level.  I usually replace the socket but I can't help think that I'm throwing out a barely used, 2/3 of the hardware when a drop of solder would fix it.  Am I right?  I'm not?  Why?  I am? How do I do it?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 4, 2015)

Not even sure what it is your asking by your question.
A socket is something you plug something into. A switch shuts a device on and off.
Not sure how solder even comes into the equation.
Is it the 3 way switches that are failing?
Are they back stabbed instead of being wrapped around the screws?
Sure it's not a loose connection at the fixtures?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Not even sure what it is your asking by your question.
> A socket is something you plug something into. A switch shuts a device on and off.
> Not sure how solder even comes into the equation.
> Is it the 3 way switches that are failing?
> ...



The OP can clear this up but I think it's a three way bulb (old floor lamp type)
and for those I have bent the little tab in the socket and added solder to the bulbs.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 5, 2015)

First you need figure if it's one of the contact points for the bulb or the mechanics of the switch.  Given that you mention solder I'll guess you're referring to the contact point.  Your issue would most likely be with the secondary contact point that makes it a 4 position.  While it's a pretty small contact point and tiny bit of solder may improve contact between the socket and bulb, I would be concerned with being able to apply the miniscule amount needed and if it would even adhere to the existing metal for the long run.
Personally, I think 3 way bulbs are just old technology.


----------



## ironhat (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, this is the second post so I'll pare it back.  First of all, apologies for not making myself but from the replies I got I believe that I can work out the addition of solder to whichever part is spare.  Secondly, the reason this is the second post is that I had to re-register but although I posted that question, the second one was rejected because it said that I wasn't registered.  Third, from what has been exchanged between us just maybe you can answer this one.  Can any of you tell me if I will have to renew the bulb holders in my lamps in order to use the newer, three-way CFL bulbs?

OK, here goes... this just might not get posted.  If not, I'll have to work it out with a moderator.

Apologies all 'round,
Chiz


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/11-23-34w-cfl-3-way-twister-soft-white-case-of-6-bulbs/847132

HD  says yes they are a replacement for the reg. 3 way.
 As for the problem posting: crap happens.


----------

